# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  هل من منقذ أو هل من وسيلة لمتابعة احداث مباراة انيمبا مع الزعيم الان؟

## عبدالباقي عمر

*اعتقد انه الان قد مرت الدقايق على بداية المباراة فى ابا النيجيرية: هل من منقذ أو هل من وسيلة لمتابعة احداث مباراة انيمبا مع الزعيم الان؟
 اى رابط او موقع اخبارى او قناة بث مباشر؟
*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*فى موقع كوورة : النتيجة واحد واحد بعد مرور 16 دقيقة ....هل صحيح ؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*


*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*افريقيا المتخلفة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*شكرا مرهف 
ومبروك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*المريخ2/1انيمبا
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*نهاية الزمن الرسمي للمباراة و الحكم يضيف 6 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع و النتيجة المريخ 2/1 انيمبا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الف مبروك الأحمر الوهاج التأهل لدور المجموعات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------

